# This is insane.



## Glitterhater

Ok, the world has lost it's collective mind.









						Georgia college student sentenced to 4 months in prison for breaking Cayman Islands' Covid-19 protocol
					

An 18-year-old college student from Georgia has been sentenced to four months in prison in the Cayman Islands after breaking the British Caribbean territory's Covid-19 protocol while visiting her boyfriend for a jet skiing competition, according to her family.




					amp.cnn.com


----------



## notintheface

I wonder what the travel costs are for club jetski. Do they have to ship their jetski to the Cayman Islands? Do you think it's mandatory stay-to-play? What are the approved stay-to-play hotels in the Cayman Islands?


----------



## Glitterhater

notintheface said:


> I wonder what the travel costs are for club jetski. Do they have to ship their jetski to the Cayman Islands? Do you think it's mandatory stay-to-play? What are the approved stay-to-play hotels in the Cayman Islands?


Easy to social distance? Wonder what tier they are in?


----------



## espola

Glitterhater said:


> Ok, the world has lost it's collective mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Georgia college student sentenced to 4 months in prison for breaking Cayman Islands' Covid-19 protocol
> 
> 
> An 18-year-old college student from Georgia has been sentenced to four months in prison in the Cayman Islands after breaking the British Caribbean territory's Covid-19 protocol while visiting her boyfriend for a jet skiing competition, according to her family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amp.cnn.com


There is a lot more to it here --









						4 months for 'selfish', 'arrogant' quarantine breachers
					

An 18-year-old visitor and her boyfriend were each sentenced to four months in jail for their respective roles in a quarantine-breach case.




					www.caymancompass.com
				




After a day wearing some sort of quarantine compliance device, she requested a looser fit, from which she was able to slip out.  When the police found her at the jetski event, she was not wearing a mask or practicing social distancing.  She and her boyfriend pled guilty.  The only emotional issue remaining is the length of her sentence.  The magistrate originally imposed a sentence of 40 hours of community service and a fine, which would allow them to make their scheduled flights back to the USA.  The prosecutor appealed and their sentences were increased, which, given their apparently arrogant-American attitude, were well within the limits set by the Cayman quarantine law - 2 years and $10,000.


----------



## Glitterhater

A quarantine compliance device? I have never heard of that. While I definitely think there was obviously more to the story, it seems like she is being made an example of. Which I guess is a whole other conversation!


----------



## MacDre

Glitterhater said:


> it seems like she is being made an example of. Which I guess is a whole other conversation!


It’s because Island life is usually dependent on tourism.  My family is from the Bahamas and approximately 85% of the countries GDP is from tourism.  Those folks are hurting economically and have limited resources.  The last thing they need is to have an outbreak caused by someone doing dumb shit.


----------



## espola

Glitterhater said:


> A quarantine compliance device? I have never heard of that. While I definitely think there was obviously more to the story, it seems like she is being made an example of. Which I guess is a whole other conversation!


The article makes it sound like an ankle or wrist bracelet, to be worn during the [period of quarantine she agreed to.


----------



## MacDre

espola said:


> The article makes it sound like an ankle or wrist bracelet, to be worn during the [period of quarantine she agreed to.


I’m on the Commonage Committee for my family land in the Bahamas.  Every year in December, we have a family meeting on the Island.  The meeting was postponed this year due to the quarantine restrictions.  My family is well connected on the Island but local authorities which mostly consist of on island relatives insisted on the exact same quarantine process the young lady in the article had to undergo.  We have postponed the family meeting until March in hopes of being able to avoid quarantine.


----------



## Grace T.

Glitterhater said:


> A quarantine compliance device? I have never heard of that. While I definitely think there was obviously more to the story, it seems like she is being made an example of. Which I guess is a whole other conversation!


Been used in South Korea, PRC, Australia, New Zealand as well.  Ankle monitors and/or door sensors.


----------



## Bruddah IZ

Grace T. said:


> Been used in South Korea, PRC, Australia, New Zealand as well.  Ankle monitors and/or door sensors.


"Hughes told the court that Ramgeet was stripped of his victory at the jet-ski event, and the prize money/medals/trophy were all returned; he was required to write a formal apology to the Cayman Islands Watercraft Association; and he would be banned from riding in the first few races at the start of the next season."


Makes me wonder why The Cayman's were holding a crowded jet-ski event if they were so concerned about COVID's effect on their tourist industry.  Must be the Science.


----------



## EOTL

Glitterhater said:


> Ok, the world has lost it's collective mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Georgia college student sentenced to 4 months in prison for breaking Cayman Islands' Covid-19 protocol
> 
> 
> An 18-year-old college student from Georgia has been sentenced to four months in prison in the Cayman Islands after breaking the British Caribbean territory's Covid-19 protocol while visiting her boyfriend for a jet skiing competition, according to her family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amp.cnn.com


Don’t do the crime if you can’t do the time. 

I can’t imagine a more effective deterrent against other privileged arrogant American idiots engaging in similar criminal behavior. This was perfect.


----------



## EOTL

Miss America(n Way) had her sentence reduced to two months. Her jailers were probably worried that she’d drive them crazy sobbing inconsolably the entire time.


----------



## dad4

EOTL said:


> Miss America(n Way) had her sentence reduced to two months. Her jailers were probably worried that she’d drive them crazy sobbing inconsolably the entire time.


Care to advocate for a 2 month sentence for the people who participated in mass gatherings this past May?

It was, after all, a blatant violation of the public health orders.  Clearly, they are criminals who need to be punished.  Make an example of them, as EOTL would say.


----------



## EOTL

dad4 said:


> Care to advocate for a 2 month sentence for the people who participated in mass gatherings this past May?
> 
> It was, after all, a blatant violation of the public health orders.  Clearly, they are criminals who need to be punished.  Make an example of them, as EOTL would say.


I am not surprised that you would equate the fight for civil rights with going to a jet ski contest in the Caymans. If you have a problem with the protest, stay home, as you people like to say. And if you have a problem with spending two months in the hoosegow for attending a jet ski contest, also stay home.


----------



## Bruddah IZ

EOTL said:


> Don’t do the crime if you can’t do the time.
> 
> I can’t imagine a more effective deterrent against other privileged arrogant American idiots engaging in similar criminal behavior. This was perfect.


We all know that the local Caymanites didn’t like Ramgeet’s jet ski Victory.  So they jailed both him and his girlfriend.  Sore losers.


----------



## WestOfFive

EOTL said:


> I am not surprised that you would equate the fight for civil rights with going to a jet ski contest in the Caymans. If you have a problem with the protest, stay home, as you people like to say. And if you have a problem with spending two months in the hoosegow for attending a jet ski contest, also stay home.


PM me if you want to borrow this mask..


----------



## EOTL

WestOfFive said:


> View attachment 9941PM me if you want to borrow this mask..


Homophobe. Outlaw of course.


----------

